# محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية (solar thermal power plant)



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2009)

محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية​ 

(SOLAR THERMAL POWER PLANT)​ 

الجزء الأول​ 
أولا: مقدمه
ذكرت في موضوع الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة المرايا المقعرة إنني سأقوم بكتابة موضوع عن محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية حيث أن مكونات محطات التوليد تعتمد أساسا على معدات ميكانيكية من مراجل وتربينات ومكثفات ومبادلات حرارية وغيرها ،، فقد ارتأيت طرحها حيث كان مشروع تخرجي في البكالوريوس بعنوان (SOLAR THERMAL POWER PLANT) . أرفق مقالا مختصرا جدا كتبته في مجلة المواصفات والمقاييس وقد حملت الصفحات على pdf إلا أن سعة تحميل ملفات الملتقى لهذا النوع لا تتجاوز 2.44 ميجابايت ،، لذا معذرة حيث سأرفقها تباعا مع ملاحظة أنني أرفقت أيضا احد الكتب وأرجو ملاحظة الآتي :
·بالنسبة لاقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية فإنها قد تغيرت نسبيا إلا أن سعرها مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية يظل غيرمجدي
· ما ورد بالتقرير هو عموميات ومدخل ولفهم كيفية تطبيق الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء والتي لا تخفى على المهندسين الأفاضل بالملتقى. 
· الهدف هو طرح الموضوع للمناقشة وللاستفادة والمعرفة والحصول على إضافات ومشاركات تغني الموضوع.

اشكر للملتقى وأعضاءه المساهمات والأطروحات التي يقوم بها.

ثانيا : المجمعات الشمسية (Collectors and Reflectors)

تتعدد اللواقط الشمسية المستخدمة في تجميعأشعة الشمس وتختلف طريقة أدائها وتحصر في اثنان ماص لأشعة الشمس أو مجمع عاكس لأشعةالشمس

1. لاقط (ماص) لأشعة الشمس : وهو ما يسمى بـ(Flat Plate Collector)عبارة عن صفيحة من النحاس مسطحة ( متعرجة ) مدهون بخام اسود( Black Body)له خاصية امتصاص(Absorptivity)عالية (90%) ،، وخاصية انعكاسية منخفضة(Reflectivity) وكذلك خاصية إشعاعية(Emissivity) منخفضة .يمر تحت الصفيحة أنابيب نحاسية لدخول الماءوخروجه. يدخل من الجهة السفلية حيث يكون اللاقط باتجاه الشمس ومائل بزاوية حوالي 33درجة ( او حسب البلد). ويتم سريان الماء إما بمضخة (Forced Circulation)وبسرعة تدفق منخفضة أو بخاصيةالحمل الحراري(Thermo syphon). يسخن الماء ويمر عبر الأنابيب ويتم حفظه في خزان المياه المخصص والمعزول بموادعازلة للحفاظ على الماء الساخن. هذه هي النظرية في ابسط صورها. طبعا هناك معادلات يمكن الرجوع إليها في احد كتب الطاقة الشمسية وهي متوفرة في المكتبات الجامعية والخاصة وايضا سأوردها لاحقا وهي موجودة في المرفق. يمكن استخدامه 
· كسخان شمسي أساسا أو
· لتسخين غاز الفريون والذي يتبخر عند درجة حرارة 45 درجة مئوية وفي هذه الحالة يتم استخدام الماء كوسيط ومن ثم يستخدم الفريون المبخر وبضغطعالي لوحدة التربين/المولد لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.​2. المجمع الشمسي (Solar Concentrators &Reflectors) (مركز) : وهو طبعا عاكس لأشعة الشمس ويكون إما: 
· مرآة مقعرة(concave Mirror)وكفاءته أعلى حيث يتم تركيز أشعة الشمس وعكسها مباشرة إلى الخزان المدهون بالمادةالسوداء لتسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن لاستخدامه كسخان أو لتوليد الطاقةالكهربية . أو
· اسطواني على شكل Parabolic concentrator ويتم تركيز الأشعة على أنبوب مدهون بالمادة السوداء في البؤرة مما يؤدي إلى تسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن إستخدامه كسخان أو لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2009)

المررررررفق : الصفحة الثانية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2009)

المرررررفقات : الصفحات 4 ،5 من المقالة


----------



## حسن الأديب (11 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبة للاقط هل دورة الماء مفتوحة أم مغلقة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أبريل 2009)

حسن الأديب قال:


> بالنسبة للاقط هل دورة الماء مفتوحة أم مغلقة


 

بالنسبة للاقط هل دورة الماء مفتوحة أم مغلقة ؟ مغلقة بارك الله فيك.


----------



## م زياد حسن (13 أبريل 2009)

شكر دكتور على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أبريل 2009)

م زياد حسن قال:


> شكر دكتور على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بك


 
والشكر موصول لك اخي زياد وبوركت وعوفيت​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2009)

المرفق بعنوان:​Technical and economical analysis of future perspectives of solar 
thermal power plants​ 
(تحليل فني وإقتصادي من منظور مستقبلي لمحطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية) وهو شامل ويحوي عدة امثلة للمجمعات والعاكسات والمركزات الشمسية (Collectors,Reflectors and Concentrators) ويوضح محطة طاقة حرارية شمسية تستخدم المجمعات الشمسية في تجميع الحرارة وتركيزها على خزان ماء لتسخينه ص24 . واعتقد ان المرفق مفيد لمعرفة اساسيات الطاقة الشمسية والتحويل الغير مباشر (Indirect conversion of solar power). اما التحويل المباشر (Direct conversion) فباستخدام الخلايا الشمسية وتسمى المحطات (Photovoltaic power plants) .​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 أبريل 2009)

وعدت فاوفيت شكرا يادكتور محمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> وعدت فاوفيت شكرا يادكتور محمد وجزاك الله خيرا


 

الله يسعدك مهندس أسامة وشكررررا مرورك وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (20 أبريل 2009)

كلام زي الفل موضوع متميز شكرا يادكتور محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أبريل 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> كلام زي الفل موضوع متميز شكرا يادكتور محمد


 
شكرا جزيلا على معسول الكلام وجعل الله ايامك ورود ورياحين،،،،آميييين.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أبريل 2009)

ارفق لكم هنا ملخص تقرير صادر من منظمة greenpeace وهو عن محطات الطاقة الشمسية وباللغة العربية وهو مفيد .


----------



## بن عامر (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يادكتور علي المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أبريل 2009)

مواضيع لها علاقة بالطاقة الشمسية احببت الإشارة إليها :

موضوع الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة المرايا المقعرة 
ورابطه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127777.html


لمن يحب المساعدة (اللواقط الشمسية) ورابطه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14880.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أبريل 2009)

بن عامر قال:


> مشكور يادكتور علي المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


 

بارك الله فيك م. بن عامر ومشكوررررررررررر


----------



## الحص1 (28 أبريل 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لما فيه الخيرللجميع معلومات قيمة *


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أبريل 2009)

الحص1 قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لما فيه الخيرللجميع معلومات قيمة *


 
بارك الله فيك ووفق الله القائمين على الملتقى لما فيه الخير والسداد.ومشكور.

واحسنت في إنتقاء توقيعك​*((من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة ))*​​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 مايو 2009)

*Parabolic Concentrators*

أرفق ملف pdf عن المجمعات الشمسية Parabolic Concentrators ويشمل على اسلوب التصنيع وآلية المتابعة لحركة الشمس والمعادلات الحرارية . امل ان يكون مفيدا.​


----------



## eng_sa3ed (8 مايو 2009)

لكم كل الشكر والتقدير اخى وعلى فكره ان امشروع تخرجى عن تحلية المياة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية فلو بالامكان ان تدنى بأبحاث فى هذا الموضوع اكن شاكرا جدا لافضالكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مايو 2009)

eng_sa3ed قال:


> لكم كل الشكر والتقدير اخى وعلى فكره ان امشروع تخرجى عن تحلية المياة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية فلو بالامكان ان تدنى بأبحاث فى هذا الموضوع اكن شاكرا جدا لافضالكم


 
موضوع تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية 



ارفق الموضوع الآتي:
مرفق ملف pdf
موضوع من موسوعة ويكيبيديا.
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_desalination


Solar desalination
*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*​ 

Jump to: navigation, search
*Solar desalination* is a technique to desalinate water using solar energy. Solar desalination in the modern era extends back to the early 1950s when simple solar stills were studied for remote desert and coastal communities[1]. However, because of inexpensive water pumps and pipelines and declining energy costs in the 20th century, solar stills have become less of a viable solution for these community-scale projects.
********s*​ 



[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Types of solar desalination​
<LI class=toclevel-2>1.1 Reverse Osmosis​
1.2 Solar Humidification-Dehumidification​
<LI class=toclevel-1>2 Problems <LI class=toclevel-1>3 Solutions <LI class=toclevel-1>4 See also <LI class=toclevel-1>5 References​
6 External links​
*[edit] Types of solar desalination*​


In general, there are two different designs for solar stills: electrically and mechanically driven systems which utilize reverse osmosis and thermally driven systems.​ 
*[edit] Reverse Osmosis*

Main article: Reverse osmosis
Reverse osmosis is a pressure-driven process that forces the separation of fresh water from other constituents through a semipermeable membrane. This is the preferred method in large-scale desalination implementations where electricity is cheaply available. Here, solar energy is collected and converted into electrical or mechanical energy to initiate the process.​ 
*[edit] Solar Humidification-Dehumidification*​ 
Main article: Solar humidification
The solar humidification-dehumidification (HDH) process (also called the multiple-effect humidification-dehumidification process, _solar multistage condensation evaporation cycle_ (SMCEC) or multiple-effect humidification (MEH) [2], is a technique that mimics the natural water cycle on a shorter time frame by evaporating and condensing water to separate it from other substances. The driving force in this process is thermal solar energy to produce water vapor which is later condensed in a separate chamber. In sophisticated systems, waste heat is minimized by collecting the heat from the condensing water vapor and pre-heating the incoming water source. This system is effective for small- to mid- scale desalination systems in remote locations because of the relative inexpensiveness of solar collectors.​ 
*[edit] Problems*

There are two inherent design problems facing any solar desalination project. Firstly, the system's efficiency is governed by preferably high heat and mass transfer during evaporation and condensation. The surfaces have to be properly designed within the contradictory objectives of heat transfer efficiency, economy and reliability.
Secondly, the heat of condensation is valuable because it takes large amounts of solar energy to evaporate water and generate saturated, vapor-laden hot air. This energy is, by definition, transferred to the condenser's surface during condensation. With most forms of solar stills, this heat of condensation is ejected from the system as waste heat. The challenge still existing in the field today, is to achieve the optimum temperature difference between the solar-generated vapor and the seawater-cooled condenser, maximal reuse of the energy of condensation, and minimizing the asset investment.​ 
*[edit] Solutions*​ 
One solution to the barrier presented by the high level of solar energy required in solar desalination efforts is to reduce the pressure within the reservoir. This can be accomplished using a vacuum pump, and significantly decreases the amount of energy required for desalination. For example, water at a pressure of 0.1 atmospheres boils at 50°C rather than 100°C.[3]​ 
*[edit] See also*


Point Paterson Desalination Plant
Solar Powered Desalination Unit
Solar still
Seawater Greenhouse
*[edit] References*


<LI id=cite_note-0>*^* E Delyannis, 2003, Historic background of desalination and renewable energies, Solar Energy. http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.solener.2003.08.002 <LI id=cite_note-1>*^* The MEH-Method (in German with english abstract): Solar Desalination using the MEH method, Diss. Technical University of Munich
*^* http://www.globalwarmingsolutions.co.uk/large_scale_solar_desalination_using_multi_effect_humidification.htm Large scale Solar Desalination using Multi Effect Humidification
*[edit] External links*


Autonomous desalination in the Mediterranean: ADIRA
European Solar Thermal Technology Platform, ESTTP. ESTTP</
Optimized solar thermal desalination system
Network on renewable energy based desalination: Coordination Action - ADU-RES
Solar Thermal Desalination SolarSpring
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_desalination"


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 مايو 2009)

*الطاقة الشمسية- الخلايا الشمسية أو محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية؟*

الطاقة الشمسية - الخلايا الشمسية أو محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية؟​ 


Solar Power-Photovoltaic or Solar Thermal Power Plant ​ 

ملخص:

يربط كثير من الناس الطاقة الشمسية مباشرة بالخلايا الفوتوفولطية وليس بمحطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية بالرغم من إنشاء أول محطة توليد حرارية شمسية كان منذ15 عشر سنة وبأسعار معقولة تجاريا مقارنة بالخلايا الشمسية.





يناقش المرفق الطريقتين:

تقنية توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الخلايا الشمسية Photovoltaic
تقنية توليد الكهرباء بواسطة المجمعات الشمسية Solar Collectors and Concentrators
1-المبادئ Principles

يكفي حوالي 1% من مساحة الصحراء الكبرى بشمال إفريقيا من تأمين متطلبات العالم من الكهرباء بواسطة محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية ، ويأمل العديد أن تقوم بلدان الحزام الشمسي (دول ذات كثافة شمسية عالية) باستخدام هذه الطاقة على عكس الخلايا الشمسية حيث لا يعتمد إنتاج الكهرباء على الخاصية الفوتونية بل على حرارة الشمس..


*1.1 الخلايا الشمسية (Photovoltaic):*

وهي الطريقة المباشرة بتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية ، وتستخدم المواد شبه الموصلة Semiconductors مثل السليكون والتي تصنع بتقنية خاصة وأحيانا مادة السليكون كاربايد Silicon Carbide والكادميوم لتحسين الكفاءة. وتعتمد على الخواص الفيزيائية لتوليد الكهرباء أو ما يعرف بالفوتونات. 


*1.2 محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية:*

يمكن الرجوع إلى المشاركات السابقة والمرفقات لمعرفة المزيد عنها،، كما يوجد بالمرفق شرح للمجمعات الشمسية Parabolic Trough.


*2 -أنظمة مرجعية*

يوضح الجدول في المرفق بعض الدول والقدرات المركبة بأنظمة الخلايا الشمسية ،، 


أما محطات الطاقة الحرارية 
1. محطة موجاف Mojave بصحراء كاليفورنيا عام 1984 ، وهي محطة تستخدم ألParabolic Trough


2. تم تركيب 9 وحدات توليد بنفس النظام في 1 بقدرة إنتاجية 354 ميجاوات كهرباء في عام 1991 م والتي قامت بتغذية 800 مليون كيلووات ساعة في السنة في شبكة الكهرباء وأنشئت على مساحة تصل إلى أكثر من 7كم مربع ، مع ملاحظة أن ثمانية وحدات لديها الاستطاعة باستخدام الوقود الأحفوري Fossil Fuel كبديل في حالة الغيوم وحجب الشمس وغيابها.


تصل نسبة الاستخدام للطاقة الشمسية إلى 25% فقط. 
معظم مكونات المحطة تم تصنيعها في أوروبا وبلغت التكلفة أكثر من 1.2 بليون دولار أمريكي.بلغت تكلفة الكيلوات ساعة 12-14 سنتا أمريكيا بدلا من 27 سنتا أمريكيا أي بنسبة انخفاض تصل إلى 100%. 

المرفق يشمل شرحا أكثر تفصيلا ولكنه مبسط لذا أحببت إرفاقه للفائدة.

والله الموفق وهو من وراء القصد.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 مايو 2009)

*جدول مواضيع محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية*



نظرا لتعدد الملفات والمشاركات والمواضيع الخاصة بمحطات الطاقة الشمسية ،، 
احببت ان الخص ذلك في الجدول المرفق الذي يشمل 

الموضوع 
الرابط 
المؤلف /الكاتب/ المشارك 
رقم المشاركة 
لتسهيل ذلك على الأخوة الأعضاء وزوار الملتقى . 



والله الموفق وهو من وراء القصد.




*جدول مواضيع محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية*​​
*م*​
*الموضوع*​
*الكاتب/ المؤلف/ المشارك*​
*المشاركة*

*1*​
*Solar Thermal Power Plant*​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/37509d1239397522-eurec-position_paper_stpp.pdf*


*M. Becker and others*​
*1*

*2*
*محطات الطاقة الحرارية (ص1)*​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/37508d1239397445-stpp-page1.rar*


*د.محمد باشراحيل*​
*1*

*3*
*محطات الطاقة الحرارية (ص2،3)*​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/37510d1239398457-stpp-page2.rar*
​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/37511d1239398619-stpp-page3.rar*


*د.محمد باشراحيل*​
*2*

*4*
*محطات الطاقة الحرارية (ص4،5)*​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/37516d1239400716-stpp-page4.rar*
​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/37517d1239400716-stpp-page5.rar*


*د. محمد باشراحيل*​
*3*

*5*​
*Technical and Economical Analysis of Future Prospective of Solar Thermal Power Plant *
​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/37892d1240086167-la_porta_francesco_thesis-1-.pdf*


*Francesco La Porta*​
*8*

*6*
*الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية المركزة*​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/38302d1240833774-concentrated-solar-thermal-power.pdf*


*Green peace *
*رينر ارينغوف+ د. مايكل قاير*​
*13*

*7*
*الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة المرايا المقعرة*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127777.html*

*السيد عبد*​
*15*

*8*
*لمن يحب المساعدة (اللواقط الشمسية)*​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14880.html*


*Eprince79*​
*15*

*9*
*Parabolic Concentrator*​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/38608d1241436793-parabolic-concentrator.pdf*


*P. Gata Amaral *​
*19*

*10*
*Solar desalination*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_desalination*

*Wikipedia*​
*21*

*11*​
*Appl. of Solar &Wind E. to Sea Water Desalin. http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/38885d1241867354-desalination-solar-energy.pdf*


*D. Zejli & others*​
*21*
​​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يونيو 2009)

كما عودتنا على المواضيع المثمرة والرائعة .

تسلم على عطاءك المتميز حقا .

تقبل كل الاعتزاز والتقدير .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يونيو 2009)

كما عودتنا على المواضيع المثمرة والرائعة .

تسلم على عطاءك المتميز حقا .

تقبل كل الاعتزاز والتقدير .

البغدادي .


----------



## dercncplaner (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أنا لم أقرأ تفاصيل الموضوع هنا، ولكن عندي ملاحظة مهمّة

إذا كان هنا المقصود هو عن محطّات توليد الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسيّة الحرارية، فالأكيد أن السائل الذي يجري في الأنابيب التي تقع في محرق المرآة هو زيت صناعي ... وليس بالماء، لأن هذا الزيت يربح الحرارة بسرعة، والأهم أنه يحتفط بها لوقت أطول من الماء.

وحتّى إن كانت للمنازل، فالنظام الأفضل هو استخدام الزيت، ثم في مُجمّع يتم تسخين الماء.

والله أعلم


----------



## أبو محمد الشامي (6 يونيو 2009)

*أحادي أو ثنائي الأقطاب*

أخي العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يرجى توضيح الفرق بين اللواقط الكهربائية التي تعتمد على الأشعة الشمسية بين نوعين mono Or Poly ومتى نستخدم كل واحدة منهم.

ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## شوق9999 (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> كما عودتنا على المواضيع المثمرة والرائعة .
> 
> تسلم على عطاءك المتميز حقا .
> 
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس شكري 
شكرا مرورك وتقريظك ،
وشكرا مداخلتك القيمة المحفزة .
بارك الله فيك وفي عطآءتك ومواضيعك وجهودك. 
لك مني كل الود والتقدير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يونيو 2009)

dercncplaner قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا لم أقرأ تفاصيل الموضوع هنا، ولكن عندي ملاحظة مهمّة
> 
> ...


 

المهندس dercncplaner ​ 
وعليكم السلام​ 
نعم اخي أصبت وهو سائل وسيط تنتقل الحرارة من الماء له عند درجة حرارة دون الغليان مثل غاز الفريون (او مماثل له ذو درجة غليان منخفضة) ويستخدم لتحريك التربينة عند ضغط عالي -- وقد ذكرت ذلك في الموضوع(( لتسخين غاز الفريون والذي يتبخر عند درجة حرارة 45 درجة مئوية وفي هذه الحالة يتم استخدام الماء كوسيط ومن ثم يستخدم الفريون المبخر وبضغط عالي لوحدة التربين/المولد لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.))
--، هذا في محطات الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية ، اما في تسخين المياه المنزلية فيستخدم مباشرة حيث ان الحرارة الناتجة كافية لعمليات تسخين المياه المنزلية.​ 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يونيو 2009)

أبو محمد الشامي قال:


> أخي العزيز
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يرجى توضيح الفرق بين اللواقط الكهربائية التي تعتمد على الأشعة الشمسية بين نوعين mono Or Poly ومتى نستخدم كل واحدة منهم.
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
اعتذر اخي ابو محمد الشامي على تاخري في الرد 
لإنشغالي وسهوي عن المرور على مشاركتك. 

بالنسبة لموضوعنا فهو التحويل الغير مباشر للطاقة الشمسية .

اما ما طلبت معرفته عن الفرق بين mono and poly 
فهو عن التحويل المباشر لأشعة الشمس وما يعرف ب Photovoltaic 
والخلايا الشمسية Solar Cells فلم نتطرق اليه إلا في المقارنات. 
وبالبحث وجدت المعلومات التالية 
في المرفق والتي ارجو ان تكون مفيدة 
وستوضح الفرق بينهما.

اكرر إعتذاري. وشكرا لإهتمامك . 
بارك الله فيك.​ 
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يونيو 2009)

*Solar Energy and Its Application*

المرفق تم إدراجه في موضوع منفصل
 بسبب اشتماله على موضوع الخلايا الشمسية

ارجو ان ينال إستحسانكم.
اللهم أجعله خالصا لوجهك
وبارك الله في الجميع.​


----------



## Hydra (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات , وبارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يونيو 2009)

hydra قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات , وبارك الله فيك


 
شكرا مرورك اخي حيدرة 
وجزاك الله خيرا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يونيو 2009)

المرفق شمل على الصفحات الخمسة 
من اول مشاركة 
 في ملف واحد 
لسهولة القراءة والمتابعة.​


----------



## رنا البغدادي (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يادكتور على المعلومات القيمة....


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (28 يونيو 2009)

هكذا دوماً أنت متميز يا دكتور نسأل الله لك الفردوس الأعلي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2009)

رنا البغدادي قال:


> شكرا يادكتور على المعلومات القيمة....


 
شكرا مهندسة رنا لمرورك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> هكذا دوماً أنت متميز يا دكتور نسأل الله لك الفردوس الأعلي


 
اشكر مرورك مهندس عبدالله 
واسكنا المولى جميعا الفردوس الأعلى 
ووفقنا للأعمال الموصلة لذلك.​


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يوليو 2009)

م محمد حمدى السيد قال:


> thankssssssssssssssssssssss


 

_U R Most Welcome Eng Mohammed_​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 يوليو 2009)

*ISCCS-Integrated Solar Combined Cycle System*

******
****
***
*
ISCCS-Integrated Solar Combined Cycle System​ 
نظام الدورة الشمسية المركبة المدمجة​ 
الدورة التقليدية المركبة لمحطات الطاقة بوجود وقود حفري Fossil Fuel والأفضل (الغاز الطبيعي- أو زيت الوقود الخام) 
وذلك لأدائه المتميز وسعره وأيضا خواص الغازات العادمة المنبعثة.​ 
ببساطة فإن الدورة المركبة تتكون من تربينه غاز الاحتراق(GT) وغلاية بخارية حرارية للمحافظة (Heat Recovery Steam Generator)HRSG وتربينه بخارية.
 يتم حرق الوقود في التربين بالطريقة المعتادة ، والعادم الساخن يعبر خلال HRSG ، حيث يتم تحميصها والتي تستخدم في التربينه البخارية ، 

عليه فإن طاقة الغاز (الوقود) تستخدم بكفاءة أعلى مما لو استخدم فقط في التربينة الغازية كما هو معلوم .​ 
الدورات الحديثة يمكن الحصول فيها على كفاءة كهر وحرارية تصل إلى 55%.​ 
المجمع الشمسي القطاعي (Parabolic Trough-or Concentrator)
من الممكن دمجه بكفاءة مع محطة مركبة تقليدية كما هو الحال في محطة غازية، 
لأداء ممتاز وخفض للغازات العادمة بدرجة كبيرة.​ 
الطاقة الشمسية من المجمع الشمسي المقطعي في حقل المجمعات 
يمكن دمجها مع محطة مركبة لزيادة الكفاءة وخفض اكبر للغازات العادمة​ 
ويتم ذلك في نظام محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية المركبة حيث يستخدم جزء HRSG 
إما للاستبدال أو لاستخدامه على التوازي بمعدة مساعدة لطرد الغازات العادمة من التربينة. 
هذه الطريقة تزيد من الطاقة الحرارية الداخلة والتي تنتج طاقة كهربائية أعلى .
تصميم النظام حراريا بطريقة الاستفادة القصوى ، 
يجعل من الغازات العادمة او الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية تعطي حرارتها في دورة البخار 
حيث تكون عمليات النقل الحراري المحلي للمائع متطابقة مع حرارة البخار المحلي ، وبمعنى ان جميع عمليات النقل الحراري تعمل عند فروق درجات قليلة.​ 
يهدف الدمج لحصول على الكفاءة حتى عند اختلاف كثافة الطاقة الشمسية نظرا للظروف المناخية .
يمكن الوصول الى كفاءة كهر وحرارية تتعدى 70% بهذا النظام مقارنة ب 50-55% لمحطة توليد تقليدية مدمجة
(Conventional Gas-fired Combined Cycle Plant)​ 


*ISCCS - Integrated Solar Combined Cycle System​​​*​


*Conventional combined cycle (CC) power plants are a very attractive configuration where a suitable fossil fuel (natural gas is preferred though fuel oil can be used) is available due to excellent performance, cost and emission characteristics. The CC plant consists of a combustion (gas) turbine (GT), heat recovery steam generator (HRSG) and steam turbine (ST). Fuel is combusted in the gas turbine in the normal way, and the hot exhaust gases pass through the HRSG. Here the energy from the gases generates and superheats steam to be used in the ST bottoming cycle. Hence, the energy in the gas, or other fossil fuel, is used much more efficiently than in a GT alone. Modern cycles can achieve overall thermal-to-electric efficiencies of up to 55%. Parabolic troughs can be effectively integrated with a conventional combined cycle plant, as well as a steam cycle plant, for excellent performance and attractive emissions reductions ​​*​

*Solar energy from a parabolic trough solar field can be integrated with a CC to increase the efficiency ever further and to decrease the already low emissions. This is accomplished in an integrated solar-combined cycle system (ISCCS). The ISCCS calls for part of the heat recovery steam generator (HRSG) to be either replaced or paralleled by equipment serviced by solar thermal energy to supplement turbine exhaust gases. This approach increases thermal energy input which produces more electrical output. The system design may be thermodynamically optimized by having the exhaust gas and/or the solar thermal energy give up its heat at points in the steam cycle where local heat transfer fluid temperatures are compatible with the local steam temperature, i.e., all heat transfer processes take place at reasonably small temperature differences. This design philosophy optimally integrates the solar heat source into the combined cycle HRSG. The integration seeks to achieve efficient operation even though solar energy intensity varies according to weather and time of day.*​
*Peak thermal-to-electric efficiency can exceed 70% for an ISCCS plant compared to 50-55% for a conventional gas-fired combined cycle plant...​​*​


*


​*​


*****
***
*​​


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ولى سؤال
لدينا كابينة غسيل للمنتج الصاج بعد عمليات اللحام فى المصنع
وهذه الكابينة عدة مراحل : تنظيف ثم شطف ثم فسفتة ثم شطف

كل مرحلة لها حوض به مياه + الإضافات
ويوجد عدد اثنين حوض درجة حرارتهم من 60 الى 70 درجة مئوية
ونحن نستخدم غلاية 2 طن للقيام بهذا الدور وتسخين المياه عن طريق البخار المار داخل مبادل موضوع داخل الحوض

والسؤال : هل نستطيع إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية للقيام بهذا الدور؟
مع العلم أن الأحواض تعمل الى الرابعة عصرا وأحيانا الى الثامنة مساءا
أرجوا الإفادة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 يوليو 2009)

م0 عادل هاشم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> ولى سؤال
> لدينا كابينة غسيل للمنتج الصاج بعد عمليات اللحام فى المصنع
> ...


 

مهندس عادل هاشم 
لاتصل درجة حرارة الماء الناتج من السخانات الشمسية الى درجة حرارة الغليان 
لذا لايمكن استخدامها 
شكرا سؤالك وارجو ان اكون قد افدتك بالجواب.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (16 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك يا دكتور على سرعة الرد
ولكن نحن لا نصل للغليان للماء ولكن ل60 : 70 درجة

ولكن نستخدم غلاية لتوليد بخار لتسخين الماء بهذا البخار لتصل درجة حرارة الماء الى 60 :70
فهل نستطيع الوصول لهذه الدرجة بالطاقة الشمسية

وشكرا لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 يوليو 2009)

م0 عادل هاشم قال:


> أشكرك يا دكتور على سرعة الرد
> ولكن نحن لا نصل للغليان للماء ولكن ل60 : 70 درجة
> 
> ولكن نستخدم غلاية لتوليد بخار لتسخين الماء بهذا البخار لتصل درجة حرارة الماء الى 60 :70
> ...


 
نعم اخي يمكنك الوصول لهذه الدرجة بالسخانات الشمسية
اثناء النهار يعني الفترة بين العاشرة صباحا والرابعة عصرا 
ويمكن الوصول في السخانات الجيدة الكفاءة والتصنيع الى درجات اكثر من 90 مئوية
ارجو ان تدرس ذلك اقتصاديا ويمكن الرجوع الى الرابط اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنغسك على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134474.html

العفو واي معلومة نحن على اتم الإستعداد 
ولاتتردد بارك الله فيك.
هدفنا العلم والتعلم ونشرهما.​


----------



## كمال_حامد (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا................ و الي المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يوليو 2009)

كمال_حامد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا................ و الي المزيد


 
بارك الله فيك
مهندس كمال حامد​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (30 يوليو 2009)

*شكر دكتور على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بك*​


----------



## syrengineer (30 يوليو 2009)

Dear Pro.Mahmud:
that is really a huge work you do for us and for the science
so thank you alot for everything


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 يوليو 2009)

syrengineer قال:


> Dear Pro.Mahmud:
> that is really a huge work you do for us and for the science
> so thank you alot for everything


 
_U R Most Welcome Syrengineer ,But I didn't receive any response about the book , Have you got it. Please let me know_​


----------



## ياسر نفادى (18 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة المهندسون :هل يمكن استبدال الريش الثابتة فىsteam turbine بفتحات مستقيمة ثابتة علما باننى احاول تصنيعة بنفسى ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## mysoulstwin (21 أغسطس 2009)

]*شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بك*
محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية​



(SOLAR THERMAL POWER PLANT)​ 

الجزء الأول​ 
أولا: مقدمه
ذكرت في موضوع الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة المرايا المقعرة إنني سأقوم بكتابة موضوع عن محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية حيث أن مكونات محطات التوليد تعتمد أساسا على معدات ميكانيكية من مراجل وتربينات ومكثفات ومبادلات حرارية وغيرها ،، فقد ارتأيت طرحها حيث كان مشروع تخرجي في البكالوريوس بعنوان (SOLAR THERMAL POWER PLANT) . أرفق مقالا مختصرا جدا كتبته في مجلة المواصفات والمقاييس وقد حملت الصفحات على pdf إلا أن سعة تحميل ملفات الملتقى لهذا النوع لا تتجاوز 2.44 ميجابايت ،، لذا معذرة حيث سأرفقها تباعا مع ملاحظة أنني أرفقت أيضا احد الكتب وأرجو ملاحظة الآتي :
·بالنسبة لاقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية فإنها قد تغيرت نسبيا إلا أن سعرها مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية يظل غيرمجدي
· ما ورد بالتقرير هو عموميات ومدخل ولفهم كيفية تطبيق الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء والتي لا تخفى على المهندسين الأفاضل بالملتقى. 
· الهدف هو طرح الموضوع للمناقشة وللاستفادة والمعرفة والحصول على إضافات ومشاركات تغني الموضوع.

اشكر للملتقى وأعضاءه المساهمات والأطروحات التي يقوم بها.

ثانيا : المجمعات الشمسية (Collectors and Reflectors)

تتعدد اللواقط الشمسية المستخدمة في تجميعأشعة الشمس وتختلف طريقة أدائها وتحصر في اثنان ماص لأشعة الشمس أو مجمع عاكس لأشعةالشمس

1. لاقط (ماص) لأشعة الشمس : وهو ما يسمى بـ(Flat Plate Collector)عبارة عن صفيحة من النحاس مسطحة ( متعرجة ) مدهون بخام اسود( Black Body)له خاصية امتصاص(Absorptivity)عالية (90%) ،، وخاصية انعكاسية منخفضة(Reflectivity) وكذلك خاصية إشعاعية(Emissivity) منخفضة .يمر تحت الصفيحة أنابيب نحاسية لدخول الماءوخروجه. يدخل من الجهة السفلية حيث يكون اللاقط باتجاه الشمس ومائل بزاوية حوالي 33درجة ( او حسب البلد). ويتم سريان الماء إما بمضخة (Forced Circulation)وبسرعة تدفق منخفضة أو بخاصيةالحمل الحراري(Thermo syphon). يسخن الماء ويمر عبر الأنابيب ويتم حفظه في خزان المياه المخصص والمعزول بموادعازلة للحفاظ على الماء الساخن. هذه هي النظرية في ابسط صورها. طبعا هناك معادلات يمكن الرجوع إليها في احد كتب الطاقة الشمسية وهي متوفرة في المكتبات الجامعية والخاصة وايضا سأوردها لاحقا وهي موجودة في المرفق. يمكن استخدامه 
· كسخان شمسي أساسا أو
· لتسخين غاز الفريون والذي يتبخر عند درجة حرارة 45 درجة مئوية وفي هذه الحالة يتم استخدام الماء كوسيط ومن ثم يستخدم الفريون المبخر وبضغطعالي لوحدة التربين/المولد لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.​2. المجمع الشمسي (Solar Concentrators &Reflectors) (مركز) : وهو طبعا عاكس لأشعة الشمس ويكون إما: 
· مرآة مقعرة(concave Mirror)وكفاءته أعلى حيث يتم تركيز أشعة الشمس وعكسها مباشرة إلى الخزان المدهون بالمادةالسوداء لتسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن لاستخدامه كسخان أو لتوليد الطاقةالكهربية . أو
· اسطواني على شكل Parabolic concentrator ويتم تركيز الأشعة على أنبوب مدهون بالمادة السوداء في البؤرة مما يؤدي إلى تسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن إستخدامه كسخان أو لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.​[/quote]


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ahmad-1976 قال:


> *شكر دكتور على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بك*​


 

الأخ المهندس أحمد-1976

العــــــــــــــــ وجزاك الله خيرا ـــــــــــــــــــــفو

وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

mysoulstwin قال:


> ]*شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بك*
> ​


[/quote]


الأخ المهندس توأم الروح
العــــــــــــــــــ وجزاك الله خيرا ـــــــــــــــــــــفو
وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*Parabolic Trough Solar Power Plant Simulation Model*



Parabolic Trough Solar Power Plant Simulation Model

 بحث عن محاكاة موديل لمجمع شمسي ذو القطع المكافئ

المرفق ملف pdf

مع أطيب الأمنيات .​


----------



## Hossam Edin (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياخي د.محمد علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## العراق نيو (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور دكتور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

hossam edin قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياخي د.محمد علي المعلومات القيمة


 
العـــــــــــــــــــ وكل عام وأنت بخير ـــــــــــــــــــفو
وجزاك الله كل خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

العراق نيو قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور دكتور


 
العـــــــــــــــــــ وكل عام وأنت بخير ـــــــــــــــــــفو
وجزاك الله كل خير.​


----------



## namnam (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات 
اخي الحبيب اطلب رسومات او مخططات لتدفئه مركزيه لدار مساحته 200م مبني بناء جاهز وعازل محكم
بالتفاصيل ولكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## ابو سرويه (29 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام من الله عليك يا دكتور
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليك يا دكتور
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (2 أكتوبر 2009)

Solar air heaters, also called collectors, trap the sun’s rays to produce heat. They are mostly used to heat homes
and water. Most solar collectors are boxes, frames, or rooms that contain these parts:
• Clear covers that let in solar energy
• Dark surfaces inside, called absorber plates, that soak up heat
• Insulation materials to prevent heat from escaping​• Vents or pipes that carry the heated air or liquid from inside the collector to where it can be used.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

namnam قال:


> مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات
> اخي الحبيب اطلب رسومات او مخططات لتدفئه مركزيه لدار مساحته 200م مبني بناء جاهز وعازل محكم
> بالتفاصيل ولكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


 

الأخ الفاضل namnam
إذا أحببت تدفئة مركزية بالطاقة الشمسية 
وبالتفاصيل .. فهذا يحتاج الى معرفة كثير من التفاصيل..
يمكنك الإستعانة ببعض المهندسين الإستشاريين وإطلاعه على المخططات .. 

لحساب أحمال التدفئة .. وإحتياجاته من المجمعات الشمسية وسعة الخزانات 
وايضا النظام البديل (backup system) .

اشكر مرورك وتقبل اطيب التحيات. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ابو سرويه قال:


> سلام من الله عليك يا دكتور
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
وعليكم من الله سلام ورحمة وبركات..

الأخ المهندس ابو سرويه 
بارك الله فيك..​


----------



## jouini87 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع،بارك الله فيك أخي،وأرجو المساعدة في إيجاد مواضيع عن 


turbomachines
Machines thermiques & hydrauliques


----------



## أكويلاني (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا احلا دكتور


----------



## hsain mossa (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الدكتور المحترم / محمدباشراحيل
انا المواطن حسين محمد الصالح الزوي
انشات شركة باسم الطاقة البديلة والطاقة المناضرة هنا في ليبيا واتمنى ان تتعاون معي يادكتور 
بشان الافكار العلمية التي بحوزتك والتصاميم والتنسيقات التي انا ارغبها نامل الرد يا دكتور عبر الايميل 

×××××××××××××××××××

اخي يمكنك مخاطبتي ومحاطبة من تشاء بإرسال رسالة خاصة ..بالملف الشخصي..


----------



## hsain mossa (7 نوفمبر 2009)

كيفية الاتصال بالمهندسين والمصممين ونحن من المشتركين في المنتدى دللو لنا الصعاب يا سيادة المشرف العام


----------



## gotei (8 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you very much,works great


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

jouini87 قال:


> موضوع رائع،بارك الله فيك أخي،وأرجو المساعدة في إيجاد مواضيع عن
> 
> 
> turbomachines
> Machines thermiques & hydrauliques


 

الأخت م.الجويني .. شكرا مرورك ..

اعتقد ان هناك العديد من الكتب عن المواضيع التي اوردتها..

Turbomachinery
Hydraulics
Thermodynamics

ارجو البحث في شريط البحث وستجدين بغيتك.
وفقك الله وبارك فيك ..​


----------



## سمير شربك (20 نوفمبر 2009)

عظيم دائما دكتور محمد الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## sred (22 نوفمبر 2009)

chkran 3la atoudeh


----------



## youssefweslati (26 نوفمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## اسامةسمير (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## نايف علي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير دكتور محمد 

عودتنا دائماً على المواضيع الشاملة النافعة 

نفع الله بك


----------



## qahtan77 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور حبيبي الغالي بس ممكن بحث عن سخانات الهواء الشمسيية واكون الك ممنون


----------



## اوس علوان (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## nartop (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك دكتور محمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمستمرة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم يادكتور و انتم فكرتني برسالة ماجستير كان يعدها زميلنا د عاطف عبد العظيم كلية هندسة شبرا عام 1974 و كنا نبحث عن مراجع في الموضوع و كانت كل معلوماتنا تجريبية أو مستقاه من مجلات علمية و كنت طرفا في تجميع المادة العلمية و تحويل المعلومة من اختبارية الي نص علمي ينتفع به الي ان اتم الله عليه و اكملت صياغة الرسالة و كانت المعلومات شحيحة جدا و يمكن كانت اول رسالة ماجستير في الطاقة الشمسية بمصر 
و اتمني ان نتوسع في تطبيقاتها


----------



## hy99dz (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

لك مني جزيل الشكر يادكتور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## youceff (27 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## أمين بكري (4 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير
بالسبة لاسعار المحولات منacالى dc


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (5 مارس 2010)

_الله يسعدك.اية المبدع 
وبارك الله فيك مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر اخي _


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 مارس 2010)

ابو سرويه قال:


> سلام من الله عليك يا دكتور
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
الأخ المهندس ابو سرويه ..
وعليكم من الله السلام 
بارك الله فيكم.​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا000000مع التقدير


----------



## احمد صبحي نوفل (29 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجو منكم بحث عن معالجة مياه التغذية في محطات التوليد


----------



## احمد صبحي نوفل (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المواضيع الشيقة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (29 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. معلومات قيمة جداً .. الله يجزاك خير يا دكتور .. ونفع بك و بنا .. و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عقيل يوسف (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد عميرة (4 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا ياباشمهندس
بجد مجهود رائع
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hatim46 (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا د محمد باشراحيل على هذه الموضوع


----------



## nabils (11 مايو 2010)

Thank you


----------



## salehzaabi (14 مايو 2010)

Dr Bakir
I would like to design a solar system which can provide steam in cogenration plant could you please advise me where u can find the calculations and formulas used to prdict the amount of energy i will can get
also how i will know the proper sizing


----------



## لؤي الراوي (6 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر ولا ننكر ولاكن اخي العزيز هل تمتلك كتب يتم تحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى تبريد مباشره


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 أغسطس 2010)

لؤي الراوي قال:


> نشكر ولا ننكر ولاكن اخي العزيز هل تمتلك كتب يتم تحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى تبريد مباشره


 

المهندس لؤي .. 

بالنسبة للكتب فليست لدي .. 

ولكن بالنسبة لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى تبريد مباشره

فهو سؤال يحتاج إلى توضيح .. وأضع السؤال كالتالي :
هل يمكن تحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى تبريد مباشره !! ..

طبعا الجواب لا .. حيث اننا نحتاج لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية أولا 
حتى يتم تحريك المراوح والضاغط Compressor وغيرها من الأجهزة المساعدة. 
وبالتالي إستخدام إحدى الطريقتين إما المباشرة او الغير مباشرة لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربية ..

هناك أسلوب التبريد السلبي ..








 التكييف المخفي (السلبي) بالطاقة الشمسية Passive Heating and Cooling By Solar Power 


تقبل تحياتي.​


----------



## ahmed malik (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الحوت1384 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير يا دكتور .. ونفع بك و بنا .. و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سعيدعبد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود العظيم 
مهندس محمد سعيد


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bsdidine (22 يناير 2011)

*شكر دكتور على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بك*


----------



## a100 (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (14 فبراير 2011)

تسلم اخي العزيز


----------



## مصطفى محمود عامر (6 مايو 2011)

مشكورين بشدة على المجهود


----------



## elmalwany (17 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لما فيه الخيرللجميع لكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مجيد نعمه صالح (25 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله با دكتور والشكر موصول لكم


----------



## elmalwany (26 أكتوبر 2011)

وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## normane-116 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*تسلم على عطائك .

جاري التحميل والأطلاع مع الشكر الجزيل .

تقبل فائق الأحترام والتقدير .
*


----------



## مهندس دجلة (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*لكم الشكر الموصول مني ... هل من الممكن صناعة المحطات داخل الوطن العربي للاستفادة من الطاقة الهائلة المتواجدة لدينا....وشكرا لكم*


----------



## fawzy_mecha2100 (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد المصطفى الطبي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم لقد قمت في دراستي للماجستير بتصميم منظومة لتسخين الهواء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية فاذا كان لديكم بحوث حول هذا الموضوع ارجو ارسالها للاستفادة منها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمدي النمر (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بالرك الله فيك


----------



## محمد طاهر سليمان (7 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا حد عنده بحث من 50او 60 ورقه عن ا pipeline لانى محتاجه ضرورى فى الكليه ضرورى جدا لو حد عنده البحث ده يرفعه على الجروب و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر يادكتور محمد على هذا الفيض الهائل من الطاقة العلمية عن الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يناير 2013)

بارك الله لكم أستاذنا الدكتور محمد و زادكم علما و توفيقا و بركة في العمر و الأهل و الرزق و من محبة خلقه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2015)

وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------

